# Grouse Camp



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Please count me in. The outings I have been to are great. I may not be able to swing Thursdays but should have no problems with Friday on. I'd love to bring my GSP but at 13 years of age, the heart is willing but the body isn't able. Haven't used my camping gear in years but have been thinking about doing so again, so here is my chance.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Rooster_Smasher said:


> I'll be up in the northern woods every weekend of Sept. and Oct. Then out west for 10 days the first part of November. So, I would love to hook up and chase some grouse and woodcock up north.... I am north east of Gaylord. What location is this here Grouse camp looking to be at ????
> 
> Rooster (aka Tom Muir)


Tom,
It is near Barton City, pretty much at the Junction of M-65 and M72 east. The Hoist Lake Trail area. 

BTW, I missed you at the NAVHDA training days the past couple weeks. Was hoping to get a look at that little setter.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I'll give my report tommorow in another thread.

DATES
Oct 7,8,9,10 
or 
Oct 10,11,12,13

Lets vote, makes no difference to me, I do like to see some leaves come down first and start to see some color, don't usually hunt the opener for those reasons, oh yeah most mosquitoes are gone too.

Some want cabins, 3-4 miles away from hunting grounds, I can set up or give you guys the # what ever you prefer. If I'm camping I'll pitch in a few bucks to come over and shower :lol:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm for 7,8,9,10th- this way I will have the weekend before to scout out my pheasant hunting spots.

-Scott


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok thats one anybody else ?
I want to set this by tommorrow, so we have till then for any input otherwise it will be set without input.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm going to be up in that area both weekends. I'll hook up with you guys either way.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I'm all for 7,8,9,& 10.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I can hunt either weekend. 
7,8,9,10-I will be in Gaylord and will be able to hunt a couple of those days or drive back and forth from Gaylord each day. I have bow hunting scheduled for that weekend also. Count me in either way.

Rich


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Waited long enough plan on Oct 7,8,9,10
I will put in for 1/2 day off on thursday Oct 7 so I can get up there & set up before dark anyway if camping, if I can resist stopping at Franks Great Outdoors or spending to much time there :lol: 
Will call cabins but need to know how many want to stay in cabins.

There is plenty of land w/prime grouse cover so no matter how many guy's we can split into groups & probably never hunt the same ground twice.
There are plenty of other tracts nearby like Brdhntr(Todd) mentioned just down the road.

We will plan on hunting Friday, Saturday & Sunday in the am before heading home. 
General driving directions - depending on where your coming from but I usually take US-23 to I-75, you can take freeway all the way to Standish, but I usually get off on 13 just to see what kind of junk people have for sale & sometimes to stop at Frank's like I said if you need any last minute supplies.
At Standish stay on US-23 through Omer till you get to M-65 & turn left(north) & stay on this through Glennie till you get to M-72 & turn right(east) & go about 8-10 miles. On your left will be Kohler rd. Directly across the street is Hoist lake(could be Reid lk) I get the two confused sometimes, Campgound & hiking trails.
Turn left there, run this up & will curve to the rt & be going east, If Camping the road to hunting area will be less than a mile on your left, called Raymond rd, Cabins & town 3-4 miles straight ahead.

If anyone wants to split food/supplies to keep costs down let me know or go it alone ?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Count me in for a cabin. As mentioned before, if someone wants to share the cabin feel free to let me know.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I've got the days off work- and I'm counting down.

On a side note  Just stop to Gander Mountain in Saginaw on your way and skip Franks (you'd never guess which one I work at).

As far as food goes, doesn't matter to me- Anyone bringing a grill?

-Scott


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

drwink said:


> -snip
> & go about 8-10 miles. On your left will be Kohler rd. Directly across the street is Hoist lake(could be Reid lk) I get the two confused sometimes, -snip


Must be Reid Lk. Hoist is just south of 72 off of 65. I will be heading up Thursday night with my crew. Will have at least 2 guys, both dogless. (Well,
Gregg has a Brit, but she hasn't had much in the way of training.) I usually stop around the Hoist Lake area and hunt a bit if there is still daylight. Will plan to stop in and BS if we make good time.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> Guess I'm the only poor person here I have to camp on state land but it does have it advantages I can walk out of the tent and hunt. Good luck with your camp/hunt. I went to one for a week in the U.P. with the biggest bunch of dicks that ever own birds dogs. Even though I had nothing in common with any of them and was hunting on a freshly rebroken leg the stories of the hunts at night around dinner maid the trip. All of you that can should try to make it regaurdless of weather it will be something you'll remember for years.


as one of those DICKS you mentioned, not real happy with your evaluation of my grouse camp, I guess you can't make everyone happy, good hunting in the future & may all your camps be perfect! Good bye,bye,bye,bye


----------



## flyer (Jan 2, 2003)

i'm going to try and make it. but i prefer to hunt alone so might not be big on doing a group hunt but would like to camp with other grouse hunters and get to know others on this forum. i have a ten year old britt.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got 7-10 off and will be there. I live in Standish and will make the short drive up to camp the night of the 7th. I will be on the water duck hunting in the morning of the 7th and possibly be out in the stand bow hunting in the afternoon of the 7th, and will make the drive to camp that evening. I'm game to sleep either in a tent or in a cabin. 

Rich


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok
Cabin is reserved for Natty B., Midwestfisherman & myself(just in case of bad weather) although I am bringing camping gear & will set up camp if we have nice weather & in case I have to many barley soda's :lol: 
The dates are set.
Let's get a head count - so far we have 
Myself
Natty Bumpo
Midwestfisherman
Fieldwalker

others 
Fishnfeathers ?
GVSUKush ?
Steelheadfred ?
Weimguy88 ?
Bucknduck ?
Oaks ?
Greydog2000 ?
GWPguy ?
VHD ?
GSP2 ?
Rooster Smasher ?
Buddwiser ?

Others that will hunt, but stay elsewhere

Brdhntr

I will be bringing a chainsaw for campfire wood, as far as a grill I only have a little charcoal grill & can bring but wouldn't do much for a lot of people & my gas weber is a little out of the question.

Wally


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Wally,

I'll talk to my dad and brother this weekend as to what we are doing for the southern duck opener, which is on the same weekend. Traditionally that has been a father/son type weekend for us so I hate to miss it. I'll let you know on Monday, sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Thanks to Wally for taking the lead on this camp. I think there may be other cabins available for those so inclined?? Seems as if most guys want to camp. Hopefully, the weather will be October fine and there will be some birds to hunt.
But one things for sure, we WILL have a good time. 
:lol: Its time for folks to check their calenders and let everybody know if yr in or out for this one.

Natty B.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

YES! Thanks Wally for setting this up and reserving the cabin.  I am looking forward to this. Fingers crossed for good weather. If you need any help with any of the other arrangements let me know.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey Wally....your PM box is full.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I will most likely be sleeping in the truck or busting the tent out Friday night (it all depends on the weather). As for where, that will depend on where most of the people go and where I end up. I may be staying near the cabins or in the campground???

Any idea on if you will need a camping permit? If so, where is the office?

Who will be camping out?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I just checked the USFS site and no permit is needed for camping.
This is Huron-Manistee forest but to be sure I will call the Oscoda ranger station tomorrow and post here.
I will be camping but also paying a portion of the cabin with Natty & Midwestfisherman, and if anybody else wants in the cabin I will forgo mine for a shower privlidge :lol: 

This weekend I will be making a large pot of Chili that I will freeze in tupperware containers to bring which has gone over well in past deer camps.

I am geeting GEEKED !!! can hardly wait.

Wally


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Thanks to the Dr for makin' this thing happen. Too many guys are long on talk but short on action. Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing some new dogs work.
I shot a couple of rounds of low-gun skeet today to clean the cobwebs out of the old Bernardelli. :lol: Guess what, the birds still break if you point it in the right place!

Natty B.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Thanks to the Dr for makin' this thing happen.


Thanks for checking into the camping regulations, who knows when (or if) I would have gotten around to doing it for myself. If camping in the forest (hopefully w/ a campfire) is free and legal then I would definitely find a way to get out there. There is something about roughing it on a fall hunt that is very appealing. If so, I should be able to get out there earlier Friday and find a suitable site. If there are any other guys who would want to camp in the forest let me know so I may locate a site that would fit our needs.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like I'll be coming up Friday morning. Had planned for Thursday, but have to be at a meeting at Wash. Sportsmans Club with a new member I sponsored. Really looking forward to getting into some birds.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

DR - Thanks for putting everything together. I will be sure to bring a few extra pops for you.

As for the camping, which site will everyone be staying at? In checking out the Huron-Manistee site, they have both developed and primitive campgrounds.

Where exactly will we be hunting at? Do we have people and dog rosters yet? For the record, I will be driving in Friday morning with my two V's and probably stay through Saturday afternoon/evening. I will either bust the tent out or sleep in the truck.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Camping will be in the hunting area in the woods, several spots where guy set up RV's during deer season.
You will need to bring water as no facilities.
If you have a gps, bring it. I will post the gps coordinates of the campsite area & the location of the cabins if that helps.
Will also call up to the cabins later tonite of for sure by the weekend to confim how many the large cabin we got reserved sleeps as I think the 2 bedrooms may have bunk beds, plus a rollaway & if thats the case the cabin will sleep 6 w/one on the full size couch.
With the anticipation building, I may just take the whole day off on thursday to set the campsite & gather firewood till others start to show up as I really would want to shoot all the grouse before you guy's get there :lol: 

Wally


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

It has been awhile since there has been a post on this thread and I think V.H.D has a good point. Who is going to make and what dogs are going to be brought. I am almost positive that I will make it with my pup who will be a little over 5 months at that time. We will probably just bum around by ourselves since he is so green and I don't want him banging into anyones dogs on point or bumping all the birds. I could always keep him on a lead if we went out with someone else. 

Dr.Wink has done such a superb job putting this together and it is only a few weeks away so it would be interesting to see who will actually make it up.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I will be up bow hunting but I'll stop in and say hey and have a cold one with you guys.

Ok I went back and read the posts.

You guys are going to be at Jewell lk.

The second weekend.

Got it. I'll see you some time on saturday evening.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Guys, Doesn't look like I am gonna make it to the Camp. My Back is acting up and I don't think I can handle tromping through the thick stuff chasing grouse. You all have a great time.

Chris


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'm am dog trainer by profession, but do not currently have a dog to run. However, I DO have a fully self contained newer 30' trailer w/slideout (and a shower!) that sleeps 5 hunters easily and dogs are welcome (we travel with our 2 Goldens).

I love watching a good dog work and am interested in tagging along if there's room. (have to check the schedule at work- but should be no problem).

Anyone actually familiar with the campsite ? Will a 30' trailer fit ? 

thanks

FIJI


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I am sorry to say that I won't be able to attend this years grouse camp. This is the last year I can go to South Dakota for a while and don't want to wear myself or the dog down before we go. 
I am one of the new guys on the block to this web site and appreciate the offer. I would be more than happy to try to attend next fall or even later this season if the opportunity arises. Everyone I have talked to on here as been very friendly and welcomed me. This seems to be a great brotherhood so to speak.
I hope that those of you whom are able to attend have a marvelous time. If it were not about a 7 hour drive for me I would be there but then I have to drive 14 more the following week just too much. So all of you be safe have a good time and I am syre you will all be posting many stories.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Welcome
Yes plenty of room for more, at least 6 square miles in the hunting area and more nearby.
We are camping on National forest lands. I have seen plenty of big rigs parked in there during past deer seasons. The road going in is the best I have seen it in 20 plus years of going to this area as weather has been dry.
Now as far as the imediate camping area, depending on how many camper we have as most are setting up with tents, you may have to set the trailer up within 75-100 yards or the area I thought we would camp at. Just past our camping area is the end of the road and a large circle where you could camp at. And if worst came to worst, you can camp in town at the Jewell lake National forest campground, which is in Barton city(town) about 5-6 miles away.
Love to have ya & look forward to meeting another Michigan Sportsman !

Wally


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

dogn,

Sorry you cant make it but we'll see how it goes. Hopefully it can be an annual event.
Our gang is heading for SD for the second week of pheasant season. Hope you save a few roosters for us!   :lol: Have a good one.

Natty B.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Still planning to stop in and hunt the area. So far, it is myself and my two dogs (Brittany & E Setter), and 3 of my buddies, one with a young GSP.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

If anyone is interested, Finns and Feathers Resort has 2 single units available.
Each will accomodate 2 people. I do not have the price but their phone # is
989 736 8083. Looking forward to meeting eveyone and if the past outings
have been any indication, this should be a great time. Dennis


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

:sad: 
Found out today that I have to head for MN, WI & IL starting Sunday for work. With a lot of luck I "may" be back in town by Fri. (pedal to the metal time !)

For now, consider me a longshot. If I get back in time I'd still like to run up for a day or two, if nothing else, just to watch the dogs work. 

If there is a cell number anyone cares to share (to track you guys down when I get there), PM me. 

Hope to catch up with you all.
thanks

FIJI


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

My cell dosen't work up there, however if you have frs radio, channel 7 as always for M-S gatherings, should be able to get us that way.
Hope you get back to make it.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Has there been gps coordinates posted?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll do that tomorrow, I'd do it today but left my truck at home so tomorrow it will be.

I think we need an updated head count/dog count
I am leaving sometime thursday morning and plan to be there to set up camp about 1pm or 1:30. I have the chain saw sharpened and ready to go & will try to get things set, scope things out and such.
I am making large amount of camp chili this weekend to bring for our in the woods camp dinner & plan on bringing at least a couple dozen of those premade hamburger patties and fixins.
Also my wife raises chickens so I will bring several dozen eggs for breakfast.
I have two of those little round grills I'll bring to cook burgers on, If anone wants to bring any brats or has a bag of charcoal bring it, I have about 3/4 of a bag of charcoal.
Maybe we should just be on our own for lunches, due to likes & dislikes on sandwiches & such.
I'm bringing enclosed utility trailer, may sleep in or tent haven't decided, but other things I will bring, chain saw, shovel, rake, lots of tarps, of cours camping gear & hunting gear, three five gallon water containers.
Any other suggestions as will be packing this weekend ?

Wally


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't like to speak for others but 2 seconds ago I recieved an email from Jeff (VHD) and either last night or this morning recieved and PM from Tec. 

The two of them and myself are attending.

-Scott


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I will be there early Friday morning with my two V's and will be camping. I plan on staying until Saturday night or early Sunday morning. As with most of us, I will have the normal camping necessities along with a few extra goodies.

I will be hitting Costco this weekend to stock up on any last minute food and drink items.

Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I am still in. Still planning on sharing the cabin with Naty Bumpo. I will not be bringing a dog.

Counting the days now. I can't wait to get up there.  

I will be leaving Ann Arbor after work, about 4:30pm, which should put me up there around 9:00pm I figure.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll have my Rhino 120's along and will give you a shout on Ch 7


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Jim and Wally, check yr PMs. Looking forward to meeting you guys and hoping for some good weather for bird huntin." Its been some of the best "beach weather" of the year up here so far!
And I'll have "Cody"- 9 yr old Britt along with me.

Natty B.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I am getting excited about next weekend. The camping gear is almost set..I need to pick up a pair of Leatherman's since that porcupine post put a little fear in me:lol: . I moved up the pups rabies vaccination to tomorrow from Tuesday so he won't risk being sick over the weekend or getting sick from an infected critter. Now all I need is a new to me used over/under and I will be ready.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok here they are
These will get you there

Cabin location for those staying in the cabin N44 42.961'
W083 38.767

Camp location and general hunting N44 42.961'
W083 38.767

We are setting up camp in the Huron National Forest 
Follow directions on page 4 of this thread, or a brief rundown from M-65 & M72 east & turn left on Kohler rd. Kohler goes north about 3 miles then curves to the rt & turns into Trask Lake rd. 
After that curve watch for Raymond Rd & only goes to the left. I will have a sign(real estate type) that says M-S grouse camp/with arrow - TURN LT HERE
Follow back about 3 miles of 2 track but you will see the road fork to the left but STAY TO THE RIGHT.
Stay on to the end, but about 100 yards short of the end is the best location for camp on the right, look for 3-4 100 ft pines & YOU WILL HAVE ARRIVED

Every body has one of those fold up chairs nowdays so bring it, counting the days now..............................YE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAA...................

Wally


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I am about 15 or 20 from Glennie I have 3 guys in my group already but we may be able to meet up for dinner I have a cabin in Fairview


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Jump bumping this up to the top. Are we all still getting together to go out for dinner as a group on Saturday night?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Saturday nite group dinner is in the woods at the campsite area.
I'm bringing Several gallons of my homemade chili, burgers & fixins for hunters & any visitors that come by to visit.
Anybody want to bring some desert ?

Hey sit around the campfire, hot chili, burgers, brewski's & B.S., good dogs, good comaraderie, being in the outdoors.

IT DON'T GET MUCH BETTER THAN THAT DOES IT ?

Looks like the weather forcast is still dry.
Counting down the days, soon it will be counting down the hours.

Wally


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

drwink said:


> Saturday nite group dinner is in the woods at the campsite area.
> I'm bringing Several gallons of my homemade chili, burgers & fixins for hunters & any visitors that come by to visit.
> Anybody want to bring some desert ?
> 
> ...


when is the little outing i might stop and visit


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Starts this thursday thru this sunday
See page 4 for directions


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

drwink said:


> Starts this thursday thru this sunday
> See page 4 for directions



Ok I will be up that way I wont hunt with you guys as I have to help work on the cabin but might stop in and meet every one


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

drwink said:


> Saturday nite group dinner is in the woods at the campsite area.
> I'm bringing Several gallons of my homemade chili, burgers & fixins for hunters & any visitors that come by to visit.
> Anybody want to bring some desert ?
> 
> ...


I'll be bringing some of "Lynn's Famous" Chocolate Chip cookies plus lemon bars for the cookout. This thing is shaping up real well and the weather looks good so far. Thanks for heading up this "first annual" M-S meet and greet in the grouse woods!

Natty B.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm planning to stop in Standish to spend Thursday night with some buds, then hunt the Hoist Lake area in the morning, and head the rest of the way to Alpena in the afternoon or evening. You guys planning to meet somewhere Friday afternoon? I'm going to get the wife to pick up the mixings for my venison enchiladas and will bring some with me for Saturday night.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

drwink said:


> Saturday nite group dinner is in the woods at the campsite area.
> I'm bringing Several gallons of my homemade chili, burgers & fixins for hunters & any visitors that come by to visit.
> Anybody want to bring some desert ?


My wife was going to make up some bear chili but I think that might be too much chili for one weekend.  She is also making brownies and maybe cookies too. 
I will be there later on Thursday and plan to stay through Saturday.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

well, my wife just gave me an updated list on what I will be brining:
1. baked beans
2. polish sausage
3. chips and homemade salsa
4. brownies.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I have the directions printed off... the camp marked on the GPS... and the next 4 days off... no complaints right now.

After pondering what everyone else is bringing for the feast- I'll be doing up some corn.

I'll be hunting these next few days around Harrison if anyone is interested.

-Scott
989-992-3356


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

My bow season is off to a very slow start so I anticpate spending much of the weekend in the woods now...but if I score before the weekend I would love to stop by. If I don't get over there good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Stop by anyway
I got one of them barley soda's with your name on it

Wally


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Leaving in the morning guy's
Hope to see everybody there, have a safe trip, I'll have the frs radio on channel 7.
I'll try to check the forums tomorrow before I leave.

Wally


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Wally,
have a safe trip yourself and I will be at camp tomorrow afternoon. I am driving up to zone 2 for a morning of duck hunting and then making the short drive to camp. Looking forward to meeting everyone and hopefully get some quality hunting in.

Rich


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Guys, have a nice trip. It does not look good for me and the dog making it out anymore. 
Wally, if I don't make it up I will mail your book back to you.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

Hope you folks have a good hunt


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

how it went ???

birds, bird dogs and barley pops (not to mention braggin').......what a thing to miss. :sad:


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like I'll be the first to reply- though my post will not be entertaining since I didn't bring a camera  

Do to inclimate weather Jeff (VHD) and I hunter near the cabins in Harrison Friday and went up early Saturday morning to meet up the the guys at the 1st annual M-S Grouse camp. Arrived somewhere in the neighborhood of eleven in the morning and met up with Dr Wink, Budweiser, midwestfisherman, natty, and one person I'm leaving out. Kicked around some birds I don't believe any shots were taken on this run but Dr Wink's "ICE" and Jeff's Grady and Bogey and my Kayla worked the cover in front of us. Afterwards went back to camp kept in touch with college football scores and shot the... small talk with the others. Everyone made it out again for one more hunt before we came back in for dinner. With enough food to feed everyone that "said" they were coming, myself, VHD, Bud, MWFisherman, DrWink, BRDHUNTR, his buddy sat around the fire and talked about how much better short tailed dogs are than long tailed dogs  (kidding of course). Sat around the fire until 9:15 or so then headed to the cabin and shot some more... small talk and crashed (I recommend the fold out bed if you ever get the chance- though watch out for the coat-hanger). Lets see...... woke up Sat went for another quick run through the woods- sat around and talked for a couple more hours then headed off.

My story doesn't include any events from Thursday to Sat morning, someone else gets to fill those stories and pictures in.

All in all a great time spent with great company. Thanks Wally for putting this together and thanks to everyone that attended for making this a memorable trip with absolutely no complaints (besides the 30-40 mile an hour wind).

-Scott


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I have to make this short & I'll post more later today or tommorow morning after I get my photo's back & I will start a new thread with the pictures.
I won't get into much detail here but I do want to thank everyone for a great time, good talk, good dogs and can only say thanks to a bunch of guy's that not one was there I wouldn't hunt with again.
So till the whole story comes out with photo's thanks again.

Wally


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

First off, a special thanks goes out to Wally for setting this whole thing up. Not only did we have a great location, but we had a great group of guys and dogs. I didn't make it up until Saturday morning due to the weather and an aweful cold, but I had a great time none-the-less. I think we had enough food to feed everyone in the woods that night and I really enjoyed the company.

I look forward to the picutres as well as the next outing. I hear a group preserve hunt is on the horizon.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

A great time was had thanks to the efforts of Dr. Wink. I met a great group of people and their dogs. The bird is on its way to the taxidermy shortly. Good luck up at LSS Fieldwalker. NattyBumpo, thanks for your patience in answering all my questions. Hey Rich, let us know how your wife's deer hunt went. Hope you're doing better Jim. Thanks to all of you for making my first
grouse hunt a success. Dennis a.k.a Buddwiser


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

It was great to meet everyone this weekend. An excellent group of guys that I look forward to hunting with again. Everyones dogs performed well and we got to see a good number of birds. A big thanks goes out to drwink for putting this thing together. You make a mean breakfast there Wally.  

Saturday's potluck was excellent. Thanks to everyone who brought food.

Thanks to Natty and drwink for all of your help and advise this weekend. This was my first grouse hunt as well. I'll definately be out there chasing them in the future. It's a lot different from pheasant hunting, but very enjoyable and challenging.  

Rich how'd the deer hunt go? 

I'm all for a group preserve hunt as well.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Buddweiser, check your PM's


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

All I can say is WOW! What a great time. Eventhough i had to cut my trip short, I still enjoyed the time I was able to spend hunting with everyone from camp. Wally, thank you for putting this hunt together and I will be the first to say that I look forward to Grouse Camp next year! 
I had to leave early because I promised my wife earlier in the year that we would go deer hunting which happened to be on the same weekend as grouse camp. Well, long story short, if she would have been a little more quiet, she would have had an excellent chance at getting one. I was in an elevated stand and could see just over the tops of some pines that are about 6 feet tall and was watching a few deer heading her way. Well, just about the time that she should have seen them, I heard this hissing sound and deer running back my way. I gave a quick blow on my grunt call and in comes the buck (probably the grandson of the buck I took a few years ago). Since its only a doe only hunt, all I can do is watch him look around and graze out in the open.  
All in all, it was a great weekend hunting. I would have enjoyed throwing in my 02 on the short and long tail theory. :lol: 

Rich


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I'm just getting back online after 'puter problems for the past week- after new hard drive, new ISP, new virus software, etc etc - hope I can post this one at least. :yikes: 
First, a big THANK YOU to Dr Wink who organized and facilitated the whole thing, brought up a ton of food, cool banner, etc etc. It was very cool meeting Wally, Dennis and Jim and busting some brush together. I'd hunt with you guys again anytime. Cody and I are looking forward to the next outing!

Natty B.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Is any of this group still around and still hunting. I Lost Botond a year ago and am starting a new Vizsla Meet Moka's Mighty Mackinac or Mack Doing a couch point on feral cats


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice Red dog!! Where did you get him? Have fun this season!! If you see a bright blue Ford F150 with dog crates and a vizsla sticker on the back flag me down and say hi. 



festeraeb said:


> Is any of this group still around and still hunting. I Lost Botond a year ago and am starting a new Vizsla Meet Moka's Mighty Mackinac or Mack Doing a couch point on feral cats
> View attachment 785086


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

CGBVizslas said:


> Nice Red dog!! Where did you get him? Have fun this season!! If you see a bright blue Ford F150 with dog crates and a vizsla sticker on the back flag me down and say hi.


Hey Thom Hadfield on Facecbook if you are on there. I got him out of Iowa. Stud is Cinder from Alpine Vizslas (Washington) and the Dame is Tess from Big Creek Vizslas (Iowa)


----------



## CGBVizslas (Aug 3, 2011)

Cinder is a very nice dog. I actually got to pet him at nationals last year. Good luck on your season I just added you on facebook. 



festeraeb said:


> Hey Thom Hadfield on Facecbook if you are on there. I got him out of Iowa. Stud is Cinder from Alpine Vizslas (Washington) and the Dame is Tess from Big Creek Vizslas (Iowa)


----------

